# A speaker enclosure



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a 2 inch pipe cap glued to a 3 inch speaker.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Idea!

Bubba


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm kindof wishing I'd shortened it just a bit before I glued it on


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

How much of a difference did it make? I tried putting tupperware that fit really well over my 3" speaker and I didn't like the sound as well as with it off. But I have heard others say this sort thing makes the sound better. Maybe I should try the PVC. In any case, great idea, simple solution and pretty cheap too. Nice!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

In my other hobby I'm a bass player. I do usually at least one gig a week.Â  Enclosure design is a big deal and the subject of all sorts of voodoo and science, especially for bass frequencies. There's a tradeoff between efficiency and low end response, between volume and efficiency. The usual argument bass players get is "you can have any two of the following--small size, volume and low frequency responseâ€"but you can never have all three at once." Cbinets designed for good bass response are often vented or ported; the ports are often tuned.

I thought a lot about the enclosure when I stuck a sall scale railways soundcard in an LGB mogul, and then I thoguht "probably there's some guy out there who has redesigned a cr to be the perfect speaker enclosure, except it wouldnt be perfect because different people want different things... 

I just closed it up and ran it!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Another way to create an enclosure that I have used successfully is to use a cheap foam coffee cup, although it's not as stout as a PVC cap it does allows a little adjustment (squashing)...  ... afterward, and the acoustics are great.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I attached it with bathtub caulk, I peeled it back off, took out my dremel and shortened the cap. The whole office was covered with white flakes of PVC and the janitors are wroth with me.


----------



## TheManny (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a great idea Torby! Did you stuff it with anything?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I didn't, but I'm thinking I should have.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. With everything wired up, it distorts pretty badly at really low volume levels like the annoying transistor radio some idiot would always bring to camp when you were a kid. It's a 1w speaker 'cause the 3w one I wanted was out-of-stock. Maybe I'll look around for a better speaker.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And the guy I know who deals in little speakers is closed on Sunday/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif

(I'll try him at lunchtime today.)


----------

